# standard ieee ايه ده بقى !!!؟؟؟



## tisby (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*صباح الخير عليكم :7:
انا كنت عايزة اسأل عن standard ieee اللى فى الوايرليس :59:
انا كنت عايزة افهم:86: يعنى ايه standard ieee فى مفهوم الوايرليس 
بليزززززززززززززززززز ساعدووونى *:55::55::55:


----------



## tisby (25 أكتوبر 2011)

???????????????????????????????????????
*standard ieee*


----------



## mahmoud awd (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
من وجه نظري انتي لاتعرفين ماهو ieee من الاساس او ما هو علم الموجات او بلغة النيتورك عالم الويرلس
اولا كان العالم قديما يعتمد علي الاختراعات والنظريات والاكتشافات ومجهودات فردية وادي ذلك الي مشاكل كتيير منها في حرب اكتوبر 73 لما انهارت شركه موتورولا وكان يعتمد عليها الجيش المصري في الاتصالات
وفي التسعنيات ظهر ما يسمي بال ieee لتعمل للاتصالات standard تمشي عليه الشركات
فمثلا ازا اردت ان تعمل انتينا المدي لها 2 كيلو وتستخدم ofdm technique 
مثلا وتستخدم روتر كذا وكذا فعليك بالieeeفقد وضعم هذه الاسس ما عليك الا التجميع الاشياء
بمعني اوضح
انتينا طولها كذا
بوور كذا
modulation technique معين
هذه مجموعة من المعاملات لكي تصل الا ويرلس 2 كيلو
وضعها ieee as standard
لذلك wifi standard is ieee802.11
wimax standard is 802.16
اي شركه تستطيع تحقيق ذلك تاخذ الرخصة في المنتج لكي يباع في السوق
مثلا 
حاولت شكرة موتورولا ان تعمل اكسس بوينت بالبور المعين والانتينا المعينه لتصل الا 2 كيلو مدي لابد ان تمشي ع الاستاندر لتحقق هذا وتاخذ الرخصة
والسؤال ماذا لو عملت هذا ولم تاخذ الرخصة؟
كالاجهزة الصيني ليس لها ضمان اعرف منين انهيا تصل لل 2 كيلو
لابد من ieee يارب اكون وضحت
ولمثال ابسط لابد ان تزاكري من كتاب الدكتور لاجتياز الامتححان اما لو كتبتي من موقع مختلف وصح بردوا الدكتور لا يعترف به


----------



## mahmoud awd (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اسالي السوال بطريقة علمية اكتر


----------



## mahmoud awd (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*IEEE 802.11* is a set of standards for implementing wireless local area network (WLAN) computer communication in the 2.4, 3.6 and 5 GHz frequency bands. They are created and maintained by the IEEE LAN/MAN Standards Committee (IEEE 802). The base version of the standard *IEEE 802.11-2007* has had subsequent amendments. These standards provide the basis for wireless network products using the Wi-Fi brand name.


----------



## STD manager (29 يناير 2013)

if you need this doucument
and do not want to pay much money
please contact :

internationalstandard2012
"at"gmail
"dot" com


----------

